# child car booster seats?



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm expecting a family visit in the next few weeks, including my 5 year old niece.

I'm picking them up from the airport, but as they're travelling light they won't be able to bring the car booster seat they usually use in the UK. (In fact, I think UK law requires a booster seat for children under a certain height.)

Does anyone know the law regarding child booster seats in cars in Spain?

And if the answer is - I have to get one ... then where can I buy an inexpensive one?

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

generate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm expecting a family visit in the next few weeks, including my 5 year old niece.
> 
> ...


Yes, a booster seat or full car seat is required up to the age of 12 and/ or a certain height and weight. Also children have to ride in the back seat.
Not sure where the best place is to get one, although I know they have them in Mothercare and Corte Inglés. Try asking the nest person you see with young children!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, a booster seat or full car seat is required up to the age of 12 and/ or a certain height and weight. Also children have to ride in the back seat.
> Not sure where the best place is to get one, although I know they have them in Mothercare and Corte Inglés. Try asking the nest person you see with young children!


Or car accessories section of large supermarkets.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Dont know where you are exactly, Generate, but they have them in Toys r us in Malaga and the large Eroski hypermarket in the Myramar Centre, Fuengirola.


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks!

Anyone know the height / weight limits that Pesky Wesky mentions?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

generate said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Anyone know the height / weight limits that Pesky Wesky mentions?


here's a link

http://www.dgt.es/educacionvial/recursos/Folleto_Seguridad_ninios.pdf


somewhere in there it says under 12 &/or under 135cm - height & age related


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I think that the regulations are the same in all countries now.


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

We bought our booster seat in Carrefour - it was less than 10 euro


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

generate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm expecting a family visit in the next few weeks, including my 5 year old niece.
> 
> ...


.... any good for you ? - Feu Vert Sillas coche para niños, Seguridad infantil

..or failing that I have seen them on offer recently in Eroski, but that may just have been a one-off


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

The child is over three years of age so it doesn't need that kind of seat. It just needs a booster.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> The child is over three years of age so it doesn't need that kind of seat. It just needs a booster.


Actually...
It's all in the DGT info quoted by xabiachica. It's gauged by height more than age

9-18kg (approx 9 months to 4 years) full car seat

15 - 36kg (approx 3 to 12 years) booster seat

It's the first government leaflet that I've seen, other than those talking about immigration, that includes non white models!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually...
> It's all in the DGT info quoted by xabiachica. It's gauged by height more than age
> 
> 9-18kg (approx 9 months to 4 years) full car seat
> ...


thanks PW

I was doing a million things when I put the link up - I knew the info was all there cos I'd looked at it before for someone else - didn't have time to look properly this morning


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful info ... I'll get my sister to measure the kids and go from there


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

How long are they there for? I know up here on the CB there are hire agencies that do car seats - I know it's a matter of trust when it comes to second hand car seats but might be more economical if there only here for a week or two?


----------



## AloraAnn (Jul 7, 2010)

My understanding is that it's the height and weight not the age that determines the type of seat required. Also, the shops usually have a printed table of age, height and weight limits for each seat on display. The seat manufactures also give this information on the side of the seat. Hope this helps.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AloraAnn said:


> My understanding is that it's the height and weight not the age that determines the type of seat required. Also, the shops usually have a printed table of age, height and weight limits for each seat on display. The seat manufactures also give this information on the side of the seat. Hope this helps.


the govt pamphlet in the link specifies age & height, and shows examples of the style of chair required/recommended for the weight and approximate age of the child


----------

